# Marmoset advice



## pamsy18 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi

few weeks ago i posted that my marmoset was sick as he was not eating or walking. now he is doing well he is walking but got a problem as his face turned black and he is not eating that much as he nrmally do, i spoke to the vet but he told me to wait for few days to see if he changes.. do you know something about my problem?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

pamsy18 said:


> Hi
> 
> few weeks ago i posted that my marmoset was sick as he was not eating or walking. now he is doing well he is walking but got a problem as his face turned black and he is not eating that much as he nrmally do, i spoke to the vet but he told me to wait for few days to see if he changes.. do you know something about my problem?


Is he spending more time at the uv?

The colour in the faces usually can change between summer and winter(slightly)

Did he not recommend giving additional Zolcal D3(calcium and d3 supliment)

Did he get an xray to check?

Thought from your first post it would have been a stroke?

With the face discolouration may be calci???

We had similar with a pencilatta..

Eating ok but not walking (well eating enough but not as much as usuall)

Her face colour changed...

Additional Zolcal was given and she is fine now....


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Although nowhere as experienced as Peter I would maybe go with the calcium deficiency.

Hillbillie aka Katie had a dark face when we got her. I won't go into to much detail but their favourite foods were McDonalds chips etc, you get the idea ?.

Hillbillie the female did not jump around the enclosure, she shuffled around. She has lost some teeth hence the name Hillbillie :2thumb:.

From day one we banned all the crap food and literally gave them pureed fruits and baby food supplemented with Marmost Gum, Cake and Jelly. Also Zolcal was supplemented to the food on a very regular basis.

Over time Hillbillies face has lightened a great deal and also her mobility has improved tremendously. They are now eating more solid foods but still mixed with baby porridge and supplements.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------

